# '09 Altima 2.5 vs 2.5S



## vortix (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm looking at getting an '09 Altima, and am wondering what people think about the 2.5 vs. the 2.5S. I'm aware that the 2.5 does not come with a radio, but I'm wondering what else the 2.5 doesn't have that the 2.5S does have.

I received a quote from the Internet dept. at a local dealer for a base '09 2.5. Price is $15,990. With 7.75% sales tax, fees, etc. the out-the-door price is $17,717.

The lowest price quote I've received on a 2.5S is $18,187. They haven't yet calculated the out-the-door price (I prefer them to do that so I know if they're adding any BS in the quote).

What do you guys think? I'm tempted to go for the 2.5 and just get an aftermarket radio.

Thanks!


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

Here 'ya go.
2009 Nissan Altima Sedan and Hybrid Specs - Nissan USA


----------



## WilliamGCash (Sep 15, 2009)

Dang, $18,175 sounds pretty good for a 2.5 S.


----------



## altima gtr (Dec 25, 2008)

I mean hey I have a 2.5s Its Not that Big of a diffrence. but you have good idea aftermarket radio will do fine.


----------

